

Ask HN: Simple Apps - raju

I have been coming across a range of simple apps on HN (though comments or otherwise, such as http://untodos.com/ and http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=646277) and have been wondering, any such simple apps that fellow hackers have found a need for and not had the time or inclination to write?<p>The main directive here would be simplicity, and that the app (or tool) performs one function, and one function only. I have been looking around for a project and if not me, I am sure other can find some inspiration for projects, and others might get value out them. Any thoughts?
======
raju
Here are actual links - <http://untodos.com/> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=646277>

